# Experimental Drug Achieves Unprecedented Weight Loss, Clinical Trial Finds



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Experimental Drug Achieves Unprecedented Weight Loss, Clinical Trial Finds ScienceDaily – An investigational combination of drugs already approved to treat obesity, migraine and epilepsy produced up to a 10 percent weight loss in obese individuals participating in a one-year clinical trial, according to researchers at Duke University Medical Center. Appearing online in The Lancet, the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

